# Do you watch the clock?



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

During an indoor match, while the clock is counting down, do you pay attention to the clock in order to pace yourself or do you just shoot? I can see where having benchmarks on the clock to know when to draw can keep you on an even pace. Does anyone do that?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't shoot the top scores so this may not be helpful, but I don't watch the clock. I just shoot. There is always plenty of time when I finish though, even if I've let down once already. The clock is the least of my worries.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I had that problem at state last year. The clock was in my view after each shot. I did good but the clock really messed with me the first day. This year I sped up my shot process and normally had over 2 minutes left.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't look at the clock until I've shot my third arrow. Then I adjust my rhythm for what time is left giving myself the comfot zone of doing a let down if I need it. I usually have around 50 seconds left when I'm done. I used to shoot in Virginia where they only had lights and the yellow would come on at 30 seconds left. At that juncture I was shooting fingers and a clicker and let down a lot..... Totally messed with my mind.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yes and no.
MOST of the time, I don't pay attention to that clock other than to make sure they started it, and don't bother with it again unless I have to let a shot down.
Normally, my pacing is such that I can easily have two let downs during an end and not even begin to worry about running out of time.

I found years ago that if you are paying attention to the TIME...then you are not in your normal element and not thinking about the task at hand...which is to put THAT SHOT into the X-ring, ha.

I have a friend that totally blew a tournament because he got all flustered about the time limit...he didn't shoot HIS normal game or rhythm and ended up shooting the lowest score he had shot all winter long as a result of this "miscalculation".

If you shoot FORM and YOUR rhythm, then there is no need to watch the clock, excepting if you have to let down more than once.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Shoot your two practice ends to determine how much time is left after your done shooitng that end.Then you can gauge time allotment for let downs or nerves.I never look at the clock till Im done with my last arrow.Most generally I have about 1:25 left on a 4 min. end.I then know I have plenty of time for a let down or two without going into panick-hurry up mode.Hope this helps.Don Ward


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

No, I've never had an issue with time. I just shoot my routine and may check the clock once I've finished just to instill in my mind that there is plenty of time left. Usually it's over 70 seconds, so I know I have 2 easy letdown times built in if needed.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

After each shot I wait at least 15 seconds before I nock another arrow and after the last shot I usually still have 1 min. left


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> I don't look at the clock until I've shot my third arrow. Then I adjust my rhythm for what time is left giving myself the comfot zone of doing a let down if I need it. I usually have around 50 seconds left when I'm done. I used to shoot in Virginia where they only had lights and the yellow would come on at 30 seconds left. At that juncture I was shooting fingers and a clicker and let down a lot..... Totally messed with my mind.


xx2


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

the only way i watch it is if i have some kinda problem. like an arrow falling ooff the rerst or a bunch of letdowns or something like that


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most of our Indoor shoots utilize a lighted timer system. If you practice your shot sequence with an old kitchen timer,you will find that everything will commit to memory. Watching a clock is just another distraction. If you find that the time you have allotted for each shot is shortened say due to a few extra let downs, then YOU WILL rush the shot sequence and the others that follow.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I shoot good scores I do not watch the clock at all but I have noticed when Im shooting good I usually have atleast 2:20 left on the clock but if Im struggeling there is about 1:45 left on the clock.


----------

